# Franko's Welding Table



## Franko (Jul 15, 2015)

This should be an on-going project for the next couple weeks.

I kinda blew my budget building the lathe stand this year, so I'm trying to mostly use materials I have at hand.
About a decade ago I picked up some 1.5" and 1.25 1/8" square steel tube I planed to make a weight lifting table with. I got un-inspired about that project so it has been sitting around rusting for a decade or so.

For a project a couple years ago, I ended up with a 2' x 3' plate of 1/4" steel plate. About the right size for a table I'll have room for. One end was about an eighth out of square, so I trimmed off about a quarter inch with my plasma cutter and a straight edge.

I purchased a couple sticks of 2" x 2" x 3/16" angle for the project at my local Metal Supermarket. The steel plate is not exactly flat so I'll use the angel flatten it some. The angle is turned with the flange out to provide clamping surface around the edge of the table top. I drilled some 7/16" holes every 4" in the angle to attach it to the plate with plug welds.




The ends of the long angles are rounded minimize injuries and drilled with a 1/2" lifting hole at each corner.
Once the top is welded up, it will just sit on the square tube frame.




Like every steel project I've taken on, rust has to be removed. The angle had some rust, so I go my trusty angle grinder and wire brush and cleaned up as much as I could.

The tubing was pretty funky from sitting around for a decade so I had to clean it.




These are the legs of the stand. The 1.25 tube will slip in the 1.5" tube to make the stand height adjustable from 30" to 36" high, drilled and held with d-lock pins. They are cleaning up pretty nice. I've ordered a 2" steel boiler brush to clean the insides of the tubes.




The legs will have a couple 6" wheels on one end and adjustable feet on the other so I can move it around.
The plan is to make an extendable handle on the opposite end of the wheels that can be extended to serve as a handle to move the cart (like a wheelbarrow) and double as an extension support arm.

I figure it is going to be pretty heavy, so the bracing for the legs will have points to allow me to use a floor jack to raise and lower it to change the height. I have no plans to drill holes in it for clamps. The table will double as an assembly table and I don't want screws and parts falling through the holes. I figure if I need to clamp some guides, I can use high powered indicator magnet bases. The table will never be perfectly flat, so critical work will have to shimmed and squared with a level.

I have some preliminary plans but nothing finished enough to post. Details are still in the mulling stage.

More to come.


----------



## Franko (Jul 15, 2015)

Here is an isometric drawing of the stand. The top will overhang this by 2" on three sides. The back and sides sides of the angle stiffeners and top supports will just slide over the outside edges of the top tubes, like a shoebox lid. It will be pretty heavy. I don't think I'll have to bolt it down. I may make a butcher block top to fit the cart that can exchange with the steel top.

The handle will tuck under the front edge of the top and be flush with the edge when fully retracted. If needed, it can extend a couple of feet to provide longer support for longer welding or assembly projects.

This drawing isn't set in stone. Adjustments will probably be made. If it isn't rigid enough, I may additional stringers near the top tubes. The bottom stringers will probably support a lower shelf.


----------



## brino (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi Franko,

You have already provided a few great ideas. I like the extensions and the idea of the auxiliary top of wood. That could allow you to have clamp-down holes in the steel top and still use it for small part assembly without losing parts. I'm already "watching" the thread.

Thanks for sharing!
-brino


----------



## Mark_f (Jul 15, 2015)

This is looking really nice.... I'm watching closely.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Jul 16, 2015)

Looking good and a very well done drawing.
Last table I built, for my employer, I set the frame about 4 1/2 inches in so clamps could be used all around the table.
It was 1/2" plate and worked very well.
The top was just stiched welded to the frame,on the inside ,just strong enough to keep it in place, to avoid warping it.
Nothing like a flat table with good area to clamp on for many projects.


----------



## Firestopper (Jul 16, 2015)

Franko, 
I would not plug weld (rosette) all those holes. You'll end up crowning the hell out of the table, trust me. tertayjim touches on this, but I would like to EMPHASIZE!!!! He also brings up a great point about perimeter clamping. Hope its not too late.

If I seem direct, its because I know what time and material cost. I hope I did not offend,just trying to help.
Paco


----------



## Franko (Jul 16, 2015)

No offense taken, Paco. I'm totally open to suggestions and advise.

I am aware of the possibility of warping the top. I had hoped to mitigate that by doing the plug welds gradually in pairs on opposite sides (like tightening lug bolts), giving each one time to cool, keeping an eye out for warping. I've also considered the possibility that I might need to make two or three similar supporting ribs to span the center of the plate.

To keep the heat as local as possible, I also considered clamping an aluminum or copper heat sink on the back of each plug weld.

I'd like to hear from anyone who thinks this won't work. There is plenty of time for plan-b, although I really don't want to have screw the top to the braces. 

It would take me half a day to rig up a support to hold it flat on my drill press and drilling and countersinking that many holes seems like no fun at all. Plus, I don't want bumps from nuts on the bottom clamping surface of the flanges. I suppose the angles could be tapped, but I'm not sure 3/16" is thick enough for sufficient purchase for the threads.


----------



## f350ca (Jul 16, 2015)

I have to second Paco's concerns. The leg of the angle and the top side of the plate MIGHT contract the weld shrinkage but it would be a long shot. Don't think a heat sink would help, its generally not the effect of the heat that causes things to warp but the shrinkage of the weld material as it cools. Smaller plug welds might help, 7/16 is a fairly large area to shrink. Sorry I don't have any solutions, hate giving just negative thoughts.

Greg


----------



## Franko (Jul 16, 2015)

I plug welded 3/16" angle iron on the 1/4 x 3" sides of my lathe stand using 7/16" holes. I don't think I'd want to go much smaller than 3/8' because I want to be sure to get a good root started. Each plug took about 3 seconds filling them up flush. I don't have to fill these up flush, so the weld time could be even shorter.

Things are welded using 1/4" plate all time. There must be a way of doing it without causing warping.


----------



## Firestopper (Jul 16, 2015)

Franko,

In order to really fuse a plug weld requires a good hot puddle which puts a lot of heat in a concentrated area. Its not impossible to accomplish so long as you clamp down the entire table to a larger thicker table and skip around. The last thing you want is to resort to flame straightening on a welding/layout table.  You could simply weld small 1/2" beads to the edge of the angle (only a few to secure the table). Or only plug weld the center and the corners. I think every 4" will cause you heart burn.

Thanks for your patience.

Paco


----------



## TomKro (Jul 16, 2015)

Those tubes cleaned up really nice and the top looks great. 
I only dabble in welding, so no expert here.  Have you considered trimming your table top stiffeners a little to shorten the frame to make space for stitching the angle to the plate?  You could get at both edges along the length of the angle, and keep each stitch short to control heat.
Good luck.
TomKro


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 16, 2015)

Just a thought, but you could drill and countersink holes on the top and weld nuts to the bottom of your frame work. That way  you would have a means to attach without the distortion concern, and also have a means to level the table top. The same approach could be used with a support or two in the center area. The overhang on the edges will be very useful. Mike


----------



## Franko (Jul 17, 2015)

Fomogo, I really don't want to bolt it.  It is going to take a lot of attachment points to straighten my piece of 1/4 steel. It already has some waves in it. Counter sinking that many holes with a hand drill doesn't sound like something I want to do. Supporting it to do it on the drill press would be a major undertaking. That thing is heavy.

I'm getting conflicting info on heat warping. My local welder says it won't be a problem. If it does crown it can be fixed by heating it and spritzing some water on it. As far as stitching the edge to the angle, I don't see the difference, heat wise, to using plug welds. My local welder thinks I should stick weld the plugs, and has offered to do it for me. He also said to weld them all at once and don't let it cool between welds.

Curious about whether MIG welding would stick, I did a test weld last night. It was too late to bang on it to try to break it, but I got out early this morning and tried to break it. I couldn't. I bent the 3/16 drilled part to about 45º with my shop press. The weld tore a little bit but held. To my surprise, the worst fusion was on the edges of the hole. Not what I expected. Even so, I think the MIG will be sufficient. The welds are never going to have the kind of stress I had to put on them to break.

I did a bunch of searching on the web for heat warping on my particular application, but saw very little mention of it. The main solutions to warping seemed to be clamping the piece up solidly while welding.

More later, I have to make a run.


----------



## Franko (Jul 17, 2015)

Ok, I'm back. I picked up a couple sticks of steel for some center stiffeners. They will just clear inside the stand frame and can't attach to the edge angles. The tubes for the top of the stand are in place for layout and clearance purposes.


----------



## Franko (Jul 17, 2015)

The top is getting pretty heavy.

I put the big vise back on the mill. I hate squaring the vise. I noticed that I have about a thousandth of play in my ways on the table while tightening the vise bolts.

I'm ready to start drilling the adjusting and axle holes in my legs.


----------



## Franko (Jul 18, 2015)

Chuck (the welder) lives about 8 blocks from me. He came over this morning and helped my weld up my top. He brought over a box of E7011 rod and gave me a lesson how to do it. I stick welded all but a couple of the plug welds. It is the first time I've ever stick welded anything. Chuck is a good teacher.

We did get a little twist in the top, but I think it was there before it was welded. Chuck set it on the ground and put a couple 2x4 under a couple corners and gave it a whack with my biggest sledge hammer. That took the twist out of it. A few more tune-up whacks and we got it level to about .05". That's better than I expected, considering my piece of plate steel wasn't ever completely flat.


----------



## brav65 (Jul 18, 2015)

looks Great Franko.  I know absolutely nothing about welding, but wish I did as it is a great skill to have.


----------



## brino (Jul 18, 2015)

Excellent!

Does Chuck make house calls this far North?

-brino


----------



## f350ca (Jul 18, 2015)

Turned out great Franko, glad it worked out.

Greg


----------



## Franko (Jul 18, 2015)

You never know, Brino. If you sent him some first class plane tickets, he might work it into his schedule.


----------



## Firestopper (Jul 18, 2015)

Glad it worked for you Franko.
Paco


----------



## Franko (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks, brav, Greg.

I clamped up the top of the stand and tacked it in preparation to weld it. I also tacked a couple pieces of tube for test welds.

My first welding job on my new table top!

I think I may TIG the stand for no particular reason except that I have a TIG welder and like to use it and need the practice.

I still haven't drilled the holes in the legs for the casters and adjusting pins.


----------



## bpratl (Jul 19, 2015)

brav65 said:


> looks Great Franko.  I know absolutely nothing about welding, but wish I did as it is a great skill to have.


Brooks, it is never too late to learn how to weld as it is a necessary compliment to machining. When I was 17 and a hot rod buff, I purchased gas welding equipment and could not weld worth beans until I took a 6 month course  at a local trade school. That was 50 plus years ago and a lot more equipment. Between my metal working hobby and a automobile repair business, I probably weld something 2 to 4 times a week.


----------



## kvt (Jul 19, 2015)

Franko,   looks great.


----------



## brav65 (Jul 19, 2015)

bpratl said:


> Brooks, it is never too late to learn how to weld as it is a necessary compliment to machining. When I was 17 and a hot rod buff, I purchased gas welding equipment and could not weld worth beans until I took a 6 month course  at a local trade school. That was 50 plus years ago and a lot more equipment. Between my metal working hobby and a automobile repair business, I probably weld something 2 to 4 times a week.



You are 100% correct. I am a 4th generation woodworker.  I have built everything you can think of out of wood.  I had my first business at eight years old carving wooden spoons, letter openers and salad sets.  I sold them at craft shows, and did quite well with it.  I have had a 30 year carrier in home construction as well.

Last year I decided to get in to metalworking and purchased a mill and lathe.  I have spent the last nine months figuring out how the machines work and what they are capable of.  I learn something new every time I am in the shop.  Welding is a skill set I plan to acquire as my skill set increases in metalworking. 

P.S.  Sorry for the hijack Franko.


----------



## Franko (Jul 19, 2015)

brav, I think welding can be as simple or complicated as you want it to be. Most occasional welders just need to be aware of what they don't know. It isn't that difficult to learn to stick things together good enough for most home projects. Fix a lawnmower handle, swing set or make a work bench. But, without the knowledge of metallurgy and just plain experience, it is best not to be welding suspension parts or things that if they break, someone can get hurt. A weld can look very strong and good, but have internal flaws that will cause it to break under stresses most of us are unaware of.

When doing the plug welds, my test part using my MIG revealed serious weakness and shortcomings in the weld when I tried to break it. The weld cracked when I put enough force to bend the steel and I discovered it hadn't fully fused on the holes. Would it have broken or caused me any problems? No. It was plenty strong for the purpose required for that application.

I am lucky to have Chuck share his knowledge and experience with me. With his guidance I made some good strong welds that exceeded the requirements of my project, and I'm a slightly better welder for the experience. But, there are probably dozens of different arc welding rod, and I don't think I would ever have been able to figure out on my own which particular rod was right for my project. And, that's the trick to it. Most occasional welders use one or two types of rod or wire and produce welds that look ok, but may fall short of specifications required for the purpose.

That said, for someone who likes building with metal, I highly recommend getting a decent home shop welder and having some fun with it. It's very fulfilling to fuse metal together. It is the ultimate glue joint. Just be aware of your ignorance and that you have no business welding up a motorcycle or airplane frame with it.


----------



## brav65 (Jul 19, 2015)

Franko said:


> brav, I think welding can be as simple or complicated as you want it to be. Most occasional welders just need to be aware of what they don't know. It isn't that difficult to learn to stick things together good enough for most home projects. Fix a lawnmower handle, swing set or make a work bench. But, without the knowledge of metallurgy and just plain experience, it is best not to be welding suspension parts or things that if they break, someone can get hurt. A weld can look very strong and good, but have internal flaws that will cause it to break under stresses most of us are unaware of.
> 
> When doing the plug welds, my test part using my MIG revealed serious weakness and shortcomings in the weld when I tried to break it. The weld cracked when I put enough force to bend the steel and I discovered it hadn't fully fused on the holes. Would it have broken or caused me any problems? No. It was plenty strong for the purpose required for that application.
> 
> ...




Thanks Franko excellent advice!


----------



## Franko (Jul 21, 2015)

Well, brav, I'm not a welding expert. In fact, I'm not much of an expert about anything. Seems like I used to think I was, but I'm getting more ignorant with age. I think the main trick to being smart enough is to be aware of what you don't know.

Knowledge can be graphed as a circle. Everything inside the circle is what you think you know and everything on and outside the circumference is what you don't know. The more you know, the bigger the circle gets and the larger the circumference of what you don't know gets.

Only baby steps on the welding table the last couple days. I'm kinda smothered with graphic art work on the computer so the stand has to take a back seat to paying work.

I found some 5" steel wheels at Northern Tools and got a couple. After I got them home, I had second thoughts and while perusing a Grizzly catalog in my thinking office, I found a couple of 5" polyurethane tread wheels I like better.






I found some heavy duty 1/2"-13 t-nuts on ebay for the adjusting feet for the other two legs. They should be strong enough. They are for leveling billiard tables. I haven't seen any 1/2" thread adjusting feet that aren't stupendously expensive, so I'll just use 1/2" carriage bolts for feet until I do.

I also drilled the height adjusting and axle holes for the legs. 3/8' Spring lock clevis pins to hold them. I decided two heights would suffice, 30" and 36".


----------



## brav65 (Jul 21, 2015)

Franko I agree completely, the circle analogy is perfect!  I have always thought of it this way, the process of getting smarter  as you get older is not a function of what you know, but rather the understanding of how little you know as measured against the whole of human knowledge.  That's why as an old guy I can listen to younger guys be "experts", but wrong, and not have to say a word.


----------



## Franko (Jul 22, 2015)

I was able to squeeze off a couple hours this evening to make the caps to weld on the ends of the table legs with adjusting feet. I drilled and beveled the hole for the 1/2" t-nuts so they'll fit in flush.  It's amazing how long every little thing takes. I had to mill down a couple sections of 1.5" x 3/16" flat bar to 1.25" square.


----------



## Franko (Jul 25, 2015)

I used poor judgement and went to play golf this morning at 9:30. When our round was finished (4-two-man teams) My car, which was parked in the shade of a tree indicated it was 102º at 12:30. The bank sign after the freeway exit to my house said 104º, as did my thermometer at my home. I was ok until the 16th hole where I started getting short of breath and very tired. I walked pretty normal to my car in the parking lot, but when I got home I found I was taking very small steps slowly as I trudged my golf bag and a small soft cooler in the house. I went straight to the shower and rinsed off under some only slightly warm water.

After that, a nap was required, so I took one for a couple hours. I woke feeling better and moving slightly faster than before the shower and nap.

Later in the afternoon, I got busy out in the shop and clamped up the welding table base and legs for tack welding. I used sections of 2x4s to clamp it square as there was a slight gap between the steel components.

So, anyway, the stand is tacked welded and ready to be finish welded. I should be able to complete the final welds Saturday.

Here it is,so far...
Tomorrow, I'll fire up the TIG and finish it up.


----------



## Franko (Jul 25, 2015)

And, for something completely different, 
My most recent great-granddaughter, Isabelle Grace, was born on the 20th of this week.
I have one grandson, 3 grand daughters and 3 great granddaughters, with a great grandson due in late summer.




Here is Isabelle and her sister Sophia, daughters of my granddaughter Lauren.


----------



## bpratl (Jul 25, 2015)

Franko, congratulations on the new family member, it's great to see the family grow.
Any grandsons interested in machining? My 7 year old grandson loves playing with my backup 7x10 lathe.


----------



## turnitupper (Jul 25, 2015)

Franko,
My congratulations also on the latest addition to the dynasty. My nephew and his wife have just had a new bub and guess what they called it? Wait for it!(drum roll) Isabell. Why is it that all newborns are not very pretty except when they are your kin. I put it down to heriditary blindness. P.S. Hope you're feeling better after your round of golf (anagram) flog. It spoils a good walk.
John.


----------



## roadie33 (Jul 25, 2015)

Congratulations Franko on the new addition to the family. I can tell you're just as proud of her as her parents are. 
Hope you have some AC in the Welding shop. 
That heat is nothing to mess with. Temps get over 90 here and I won't play golf. To much of a chance for heat stroke and I hate playing when sweat is running places it usually doesn't. Makes for a bad round of golf.
Yesterday it was 92, heat index 116. Today it's supposed to be 96, heat index 120. Not going outside for very long at a time here today.
Take care and congrats again on the new family member.


----------



## Franko (Jul 25, 2015)

Due to circumstances of life, my son, grandchildren and great grandchildren live far away — all the way across Texas and near Atlanta. His mother got custody after our divorce and even though he stayed with me for extended time during the summers, my life circumstances didn't allow for me to have much of a shop. Mostly at the time, I was an illustrator. He took some interest in art, but didn't pursue it. He hasn't seemed to show much interest in building.


----------



## brav65 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hey Franko congrats on the new additions!  Being in AZ I am always weary of getting too much heat.  It's funny as sometimes I could be in 115 all day with no problems, then another day at 100 kills me.  The best medicine is to stay super hydrated.  Not guarantee you will not suffer any ill effects, but reduces you chances a lot.  

Table is looking great!


----------



## Franko (Jul 26, 2015)

I completed the welding of my table yesterday. I'm disappointed with the welds. I probably should have used the MIG instead of the TIG. Apparently, I haven't practiced inside corner TIG welds enough.

The butt welds look good but many of the inside corner welds are lumpy and pathetic. I'm pretty sure they have good fusion and are strong enough, but I'm disappointed with how they look. I burned through a couple places on the leg braces because they are thinner walled tube. I got some ugly lumps trying to fill the holes in. It will take some fancy grinding to touch them up.

I also made an error measuring the legs. I think I made the two legs with the adjustable feet an inch too long. So, to fix it I'll either have to cut off the ends with t-nuts or drill two more holes for the height adjusting pins. Even though it will be much more trouble to shorten the legs an inch, I'm inclined to do it that way to avoid confusion when moving the legs to the correct pin hole for height adjustment.


----------



## Chip Hacket (Jul 26, 2015)

Congratulations on your new addition Franco.  I have a situation similar to yours.  At least with modern technology I get to carry on a conversation with the texting thing.  Not the best but better than nothing.  The table is way beyond my capabilities, but it looks really good from up here in the peanut gallery.


----------



## Franko (Jul 26, 2015)

I stay in contact with my son. I don't know my grown granddaughter or grandson very well, but I communicate by phone and email often.

The welding table looks good if you don't look close at the welds. Since it is a welding table, I wanted the welds to look good.

I cut off an inch and a quarter from the length of the adjustable legs. I can't weld them this morning or maybe all day because I ran out of argon last night. I went to Home Depot to get a tank, but they were out of argon.


----------



## sgisler (Jul 26, 2015)

Franko, which HD has argon? Would be handy in a pinch


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franko (Jul 26, 2015)

Stan, most of them I know of sell welding gas. It is kept in a cage usually near the lumber exit. I think they have a deal with PRAXAIR.

I went to the store on the east side of 75, between Plano Pkwy and 15th.

I went to the store on Campbell and Coit last night, where I got the empty bottle.


----------



## sgisler (Jul 26, 2015)

Wow, HTH did I miss that?!
Will they swap your personal bottles? Bought mine at Metroplex, but on a weekend emergency HD would be nice. 


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franko (Jul 26, 2015)

Stan, as far as I know, any place will swap a personal bottle. AirGas has swapped me with my HD bottle, and vise versa. I have the bottle that is about waist high, 83 ft. I think. HD has 3 sizes of argon, knee high 21 ft., waist high 83ft. and 154 ft.


----------



## Franko (Jul 26, 2015)

Here is a price list.

Argon –

21ft/$90.50/$18.75
83ft/$162.75/$24.75
154ft/$186.00/$28.00

Star Gold C-25 –

23ft/$78.00/$10.50
95ft/$164.00/$16.50
173ft/$185.00/$27.00


----------



## sgisler (Jul 26, 2015)

Well that's great, thanks for the info; learn something new everyday!
Sorry for the short detour. Now, back to out regularly scheduled programming....


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franko (Jul 26, 2015)

No problem, Stan.

They also have CO2, oxygen, and acetylene.

Apparently, their stocks have been running low lately. Coit store didn't have any argon and Central store just had one mid-size bottle of argon.


----------



## sgisler (Jul 26, 2015)

Definitely going to check mine - Parker/Custer. Just as soon as I re-tram my mill. Just managed to rapid a $30 carbide end mill into a hold down nut. 


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 26, 2015)

sgisler said:


> Just managed to rapid a $30 carbide end mill into a hold down nut.



I hate it when that happens.    We've all been there.


----------



## Franko (Jul 26, 2015)

Ok, it stands level on its own legs and wheels now.

After sawing 1.25" off the miss-measured adjustable legs, I didn't go to all the trouble of making end caps. I just welded the square t-nuts on the ends.  I tacked them and then ground them flush with the tube. I didn't use filler rod to stick them on with the TIG. The corners of the t-nuts had holes and would just burn out if I tried to weld all the way around.

1/2" carriage bolts make good feet. I'll put cinch nuts on them after it's painted.




Here is a couple examples of the better welds. I'm struggling with inside corner welds.





And, finally the stand stands. The handle is still just tacked. I may have gotten it a little crooked and it may need adjusting.
The wheels are on a 1/2" rod axle cut just proud of the outside of the legs. Wheels are held in place with 1/2" collars with set screws.
Now, just a bit more grinding, clean it and paint it. Then, move on to the next puzzle.


----------



## sgisler (Jul 26, 2015)

Looks good Franko, that should serve you well. Inside corners in aluminum are my nemesis. Fun in stainless when you have a tight joint - you can just pull a little straw colored fuse across them. 
I think yours look fine. 





JimDawson said:


> I hate it when that happens.    We've all been there.



At least it was pretty spectacular!


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franko (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks, Stan.

After I grind it and paint it, it will look fine. I'm sure they are strong enough and won't fail. I haven't come up with a plan for hooks and racks for accessories. I'll want a couple hangers for grinders and such.


----------



## Franko (Jul 27, 2015)

It's grinded and painted. It's a table now. I decided that it would be a waste of time to paint the lower legs that slide inside the upper legs. So, I just smeared them with grease with hopes they won't rust. Just a touch more grinding on the handle. It is too hot to do now. When the sun goes down below the trees, I'll touch it up with the grinder and give it a spray of paint.


----------



## brav65 (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice work Franko.  I will put my order in for one now.  Le5 me know when it is ready to ship!


----------



## sgisler (Jul 27, 2015)

That came out great Franko!


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuck (Jul 27, 2015)

That is a nice table Frank!


----------



## Franko (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks, Brav.

Thanks, Chuck. I appreciate your help with it. I should have listened to you and learned to use that E71T-1 wire.

I monkeyed around tonight with a couple ideas on how to hang grinders, clamps and a hammer.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 27, 2015)

That's one nice lookin' table Franko,  It should be a pleasure to use.

Bob


----------



## Franko (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks, Bob. I enjoyed making it and I needed a sturdy table for my shop.

That's the thing I love about making things from metal. Is isn't light, but it looks light and airy and it is rock steady.


----------



## bpratl (Jul 28, 2015)

Your welding table looks great, I like the design and workmanship. It's a real asset to your shop and I'm sure that you will enjoy using it. If my shop was larger I would copy your design and fabricate one. My shop is a separate room (8x22) in the back of the garage, and I have already have enough equipment into the main garage that my wife can't get her car in. I get beat on every time it rains or snows. Bob


----------



## Franko (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks, Bob. That's nice of you to say.

I've never been able to put a car in my garage. Maybe that's why I'm single.


----------



## ome (Jul 28, 2015)

Really nice welding Table, nicely done.   You should feel very proud to have designed and fabricated your own idea. 
Inspired me, I also only have a 10 by 14 shed, already getting filled, and not even a year old. 
Best of luck with your new table
Ome


----------



## Franko (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks, Jon.


----------



## roadie33 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hey Franko,
 You ever get the welding table painted?
Sure would like to see some pics of it all finished up.


----------



## Franko (Dec 27, 2015)

Yup, I painted it. I ran a pic of it July 27th.


----------



## Sandia (Dec 27, 2015)

Turned out nice Franko.


----------



## Franko (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks, Bob. It works ok. I've even welded a couple things on it. I think it was the engine hoist modification.


----------



## Chip Hacket (Dec 31, 2015)

Looks real nice Franco.  Where did you get those wide wheels?  I hope you had a nice Christmas buddy.


Chip


----------



## Franko (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks, Chip.
I ordered the wheels from Grizzly. They were on rigid casters, which I discarded.


----------

